# Can't mount NTFS from FIXIT



## Seeker (May 28, 2010)

I booted DVD1
Once I entered into FIXIT, I wanted to mount NTFS
I tried both /dist/sbin and /dist/rescue versions of mounting binary.

Exactly same NTFS mounting command, works under regulary booted sys.

Error is:

```
mount_ntfs: /dev/ad4s1: No such file or directory
```


----------



## Beastie (May 28, 2010)

Have you tried both /dist/sbin/mount with *-t* and /dist/sbin/mount_ntfs?

Also, maybe the ntfs module has to be loaded manually. Not sure...


----------



## Seeker (May 28, 2010)

Yes, I tried both 'mount -t ntfs ...' and mount_ntfs, each with both binaries.
I am talking here about FreeBSD's binary, not the one from ports(fuse-ntfs)

Well, under normally booted sys, call to mount NTFS, auto loads ntfs.ko (looks like BSD's binary, also have a needed, kernel module)
Under Fixit, that doesn't happens.
So I fixed it by manually kldload-ing ntfs.ko

Now it works.


----------

